# Irritated



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Saca might have CL
I have a puppy who's mother tried to rearrange his face.
My Dad said the goats must go. 
My horse must go. 
And . . . I am not sure the next command won't be, "Talitha must go!" 
We don't even know where we are moving to!!!!!!!!!! :angry: 
But anyway . . . 
Whoever is interested in minis, (the minis are getting bloodwork) or my standard stock (can do bloodwork on request) pm me. See my site---my lamancha do is A MILKER. And she is a recorded grade.

And we can possibly arrange halfway hauling. . . .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh Talitha, i'm so sorry to hear that. I can't imagine how you must feel right now having to get rid of most your animals. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry..  ..that is awful news....  :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how are things today.?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

oh, didn't see that this got answered. . . . thanks pam. :wink: 
Thankyou both! I'm feeling alot better after being able to vent . . . .  :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Talitha...you are very welcome...  .I felt how depressed you were and was concerned about you ..I am happy you are feeling better about it now.... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

haha I vent all the time --- to my mom, poor lady :doh: 

just keep the postive attitude up you had earlier with 3/4 of a goat purchased :wink:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Ah, yes, that wonderful uplifted attitude! I have enough money for everything but the head!
@ Pam and Stacy, I usually vent to my diary. . . I call it my depression book . . .I only write in it when I'm in a bad mood! :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> Talitha...you are very welcome...  .I felt how depressed you were and was concerned about you ..I am happy you are feeling better about it now.... :hug:


thankyou again. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sonrise Farm said:


> Ah, yes, that wonderful uplifted attitude! I have enough money for everything but the head!
> @ Pam and Stacy, I usually vent to my diary. . . I call it my depression book . . .I only write in it when I'm in a bad mood! :ROFL:


haha I had to put a section in my journal/diary so people wouldnt think I was suicidal, it is really depressing to read  so I try at times to write about happy things to round it out. But I rarely feel like writing when I feel good - just when I am down in the dumps. So I can totaly relate


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I usually burn mine when I'm done with them. 
I recently switched to a prayer journal, and that was even better than my diary. I feel uplifted after I write down my problems and feel instant release from the Lord.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats a good way to do it - directing the focus differently


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Sonrise Farm said:


> Ah, yes, that wonderful uplifted attitude! I have enough money for everything but the head!


Who needs the head anyway? Babies and milk come out the other end! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Ah, yes, that wonderful uplifted attitude! I have enough money for everything but the head!
> @ Pam and Stacy, I usually vent to my diary. . . I call it my depression book . . .I only write in it when I'm in a bad mood! :ROFL:


 :ROFL: 


> thankyou again. :hug:


 you are welcome again... :wink:

I am glad you switched to a prayer journal...that is wonderful...I am glad it helps... :greengrin:


----------

